# mare and foal



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

The few drawings I've posted in this forum have been non-horse ones so I've finally done a horse one! Any comments/critiques welcomed.


----------



## crumbcakengaligator (Mar 12, 2011)

This is REALLY good wow.
You've got some talent! 

The only thing I see is that the horse on the left's head looks a little out of proportion.
But im really picky, so it could just be me.

Either way your really good.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Ive seen a picture very similar to this.....I think it looks great!! Nice job!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks to both of you!



> The only thing I see is that the horse on the left's head looks a little out of proportion.


How so, do you think the muzzle is too small?



> Ive seen a picture very similar to this..


Yes, the reference photo I used was found while browsing Photobucket. In the photo they had halters on, though. I wasn't brave enough to try those. 

​


----------



## crumbcakengaligator (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah, kind of.
His nose / muzzle seems too small compared to the size of the cheekbone.

Compared to the cheekbone, the muzzle seems it should be a little thicker.


But YOUR WELCOME.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

I appreciate the input.


----------



## BluntHayBail (Mar 17, 2011)

3neighs said:


> The few drawings I've posted in this forum have been non-horse ones so I've finally done a horse one! Any comments/critiques welcomed.
> 
> View attachment 58031


I love your shading and details. Those horses have such definition. It kind of reminds me of some of Joe Andoe's recent paintings. : D


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

The only "proportional mishap" with the mare that I see is that her neck seems really thin. But, in the same respects, there are also horses with necks that look as that. (There's a young filly posted for sale here that has an oddly thin neck.) 

Otherwise, I find it unbearably adorable! <3 I especially appreciate your attention to detail; hinting to fur texture without over-doing it.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

> I love your shading and details. Those horses have such definition. It kind of reminds me of some of Joe Andoe's recent paintings. : D


Thanks! I've not heard of him, but I like his work! 

Thanks Creampuff! You could be right about the neck. I'll post the reference photo so you can see where I was coming from. I appreciate the input because horses are very difficult for me and I'm always looking for ways to improve. 










​


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Well if you would like, you can PM me for critique whenever you would like. I also have access to a plethora of tutorials and other resources (including free-to-use stock images of horses) that I can refer you to. I'll be more than happy to help!


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

I think it is too cute! Well done!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Love that pic!! I think you did a great job!!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

> Well if you would like, you can PM me for critique whenever you would like. I also have access to a plethora of tutorials and other resources (including free-to-use stock images of horses) that I can refer you to. I'll be more than happy to help!


Thanks so much! I'll have another horse one finished here soon. I'd like to get your opinion. 

Thanks haley and csimkunas6!


----------



## butterflysparkles (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow! You are so good!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks! (I love your username. It makes me smile when I say it.)


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

A big thanks to whoever gave me the stars!


----------



## Tamzart (Mar 24, 2011)

> Yes, the reference photo I used was found while browsing Photobucket. In the photo they had halters on, though. I wasn't brave enough to try those.




​ 
​If f I may put my oar in, I think it was a very good idea not to include the headstalls, as the horses look more relaxed that way. I wouldn't give up on tack altogether, though, (which I'm sure you haven't). I myself find it a pain and a half to draw, but I think it's well worth it, especially when working in color, when you get to make the shiny brass rings and buckles really show up, which gives the painting contrast and authenticity.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

> but I think it's well worth it, especially when working in color, when you get to make the shiny brass rings and buckles really show up



I agree! I've done tack before, but it's been a while and I'm rusty. What I'm really trying to branch out on with my drawings is backgrounds. Scenery is NOT my specialty! Thanks so much for your input, I always welcome it!
​


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Can you draw ruby and princess?


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Aw, sorry, I'm not taking any requests right now, but I'm flattered you asked.


----------

